# Source verification



## Kaiba (Oct 16, 2015)

I have been searching for ways to increase my chances of being selected from SFAS and continue on. That info is not hard to find and has been great. Now, I am looking for ways to increase my chances to get selected for my first choice, 18D. The info I have found is located below. I want to make sure my sources are still viable considering the time frames and also to have them checked for general correctness. So far I have come upon a few ways:

"MOS Allocation"

"Those candidates selected for further training are assigned to one of the four 18- series MOS, either 18B (Weapons Sergeant), 18C (Engineer Sergeant), 18D (MedicalSergeant), or HBE (Communication Sergeant). The soldiers are typically asked for their MOS preference, but at least until recently, their preference did not carry much weight in the MOS assignment process.* Soldiers typically have been assigned to the 18D training if they had* *GT scores above 120 and/or had any medical, science, or math back- grcund. A GT of 120 or above means that the soldiers selected for 18D training are at or above the 84th percentile. To further ensure that only soldiers with the highest intellectual abilities are sent to SOMED, the Wonderlic intelligence test is also used in the MOS allocation. "*
Analysis of Special Forces Medic (18D) Attrition - This was from 1994 as you'll see. Not sure if things have changed. (My GT is 113 and placed in the 79th percentile. I have a semester to finish Assoc. in Bio and 2 more years to finish my Bac. in Biochem with Medicine specific core curriculum. EMT as well.)

Other forums have referred to the GT score but the background education went both ways.
18D qualified [Archive]  - Professional Soldiers ®

NG had some info on their site but the GT score to "qualify" was 110. Obviously the higher the better.
I also read that you can reclass? This just mentions it briefly.
18D reclass question - Professional Soldiers ®


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 16, 2015)

If you want it, and they need it you can I'll get 18D. I had a 119 GT score and did just fine.


----------



## Kaiba (Oct 16, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> If you want it, and they need it you can I'll get 18D. I had a 119 GT score and did just fine.



I definitely get that for sure, but your GT was very close to that literature value and higher than mine, haha. If the above GT value is still used, I would just like to be a little closer is all.


----------



## Etype (Oct 19, 2015)

My GT score is 128, I got 18B,second choice after 18D.

I guess they recognized that I was gun slingin' machine.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2015)

Etype said:


> My GT score is 128, I got 18B,second choice after 18D.
> 
> I guess they recognized that I was gun slingin' machine.



Show off.


----------



## Kaiba (Oct 19, 2015)

Etype said:


> My GT score is 128, I got 18B,second choice after 18D.
> 
> I guess they recognized that I was gun slingin' machine.



Haha! Okay well that takes care of that. Thanks for the input! First thing is first, and that is the Army's needs.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 19, 2015)

First things first would be swearing into the Army, as I see it.


----------



## Kaiba (Oct 19, 2015)

policemedic said:


> First things first would be swearing into the Army, as I see it.



I meant that was in relation to the question that I asked, but yeah that is still correct. I should be in already but I have to get screened by the Battalion Commander because I did dumb stuff when I was 15. Local PD lost one of my disposition records... I figured out a different way to get past that. So I'm waiting on the meet with the Commander. Already met with one guy but I forgot his rank.


----------

